# Dogma vs. Kobh or Dogma K



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am ready to take the plunge on my first Pinarello, but I want to know the difference in ride between a Dogma 65.1 and a Kobh (or Dogma K). 

I currently ride a Look 595. The bike is about 4 years old and has 25,000 miles on it. I now ride about 175 miles per week, with an occassional long ride (more than 65 miles) on the weekend. I am 52 and I'm hoping my next bike might be able to take some of the bumps out of the road. I have seen Pinarello's website state that the Kobh or Dogma K is designed to absorb more road noise and make the road bumps a little less jolting.

Has anyone ridden both bikes???? Ideally I would love to have the Dogma K, but I hear that it is not offered in the US - only in Europe . That leaves me with:
- Do I buy the Dogma 65.1 and sacrifice some ride softening qualities
- Do I buy a 2012 Kobh, and not have a Dogma - but get a softer ride

Ideas or thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## aroadbike4u (Jan 27, 2013)

If number one on your list of qualities of your next bike is comfort, then perhaps opt for the KOBH. The advantage in that strategy is that you can probably also get a discount on some 2012 closeouts. The KOBH became Dogma K and is exclusive to Europe because it simply didn't sell very well. Nice bike for what it does, though. 

On the other hand, for a high-end, incredibly responsive race frame, the 65.1 has a refined ride that makes other ultra-expensive, high mod frames feel harsh, jittery and seemingly made out of MDF. 

Another factor is the geometry. The ROKH/KOBH/Dogma K are pretty tall, i.e. they have a high stack and long headtube. Some people - even those who assume they need relaxed geometry - actually prefer being lower and slightly stretched out. It takes some pressure off the hands. If that's what you're coming from with the Look, you might have to slam the stem on the ROKH to get closer to a position you're used to.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dogma K is a stiff racing bike with relaxed geometry. It didn't feel less stiff than a regular Dogma but slower handling. It is not a "comfort bike".

Rokh is made of different material and is much more forgiving. Rokh is a "comfort bike".

Bellati Sport can get you either one, but I think you should try before you buy. And you could get the same result on a 65.1 anyway. I use carbon bars, handlebar gel, and a carbon seat and my Dogma2 is plenty comfortable. And I'm older and more decrepit than you.


----------

